# blue tree frog ..



## hamish.p (Jan 20, 2010)

thought id put up some photos since th last blue frog i heard of which was photographed by Michael Cermac was eaten by its cage mate... im not really that into frogs but he is pretty cool...


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 20, 2010)

beautiful kermit there


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 20, 2010)

yeah i read a good article on blue tree frogs not long ago and it said that the word 'caerulea' in latin means blue because the first green tree frog identified was a blue one than they realised it was a raredy due to the lack of yellow pigmentation.


----------



## xavarx7 (Jan 20, 2010)

wow cool frog.. whos frog is that?


----------



## JasonL (Jan 20, 2010)

dtulip10 said:


> yeah i read a good article on blue tree frogs not long ago and it said that the word 'caerulea' in latin means blue because the first green tree frog identified was a blue one than they realised it was a raredy due to the lack of yellow pigmentation.



It was because by the time it got back to the old baily pickled in a jar the green had gone and it was blue...


----------



## cris (Jan 20, 2010)

Cool, it looks like it is actually a blue Green Tree Frog, rather than a normal green one looking bluish.


----------



## Troph (Jan 20, 2010)

is that a *magnificent tree frog* or a normal green tree frog?


----------



## Shari (Jan 20, 2010)

ohhh thats lovely...i want one!


----------



## hamish.p (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks for th feedback  its a green tree frog.. im up in emerald.. pretty sure we only get th normal green tree frogs here.... oh except for a blue one haha...and to xavarx7 its my frog  although someone should really be breeding it .. im not really set up.. tho im considering changing that..


----------



## dottyback (Jan 20, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## Shari (Jan 20, 2010)

where did you get it?


----------



## hornet (Jan 17, 2011)

does anyone know what happened to this guy and his frog?


----------



## danieloflat (Jan 18, 2011)

Nah sorry, Lovely frog though!


----------



## AshMan (Jan 18, 2011)

that is the happiest looking frog i have ever seen! gotta love that smile


----------



## Jimbobulan (Jan 20, 2011)

get breeding i want some!


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 20, 2011)

blue tree frog?
you mean army camo tree frog!


----------

